
Ask HN: Am I alone in not wanting websites to decide my specific fonts for me? - TokenDiversity
Anybody else here who doesn&#x27;t like that sites have css with specific local font names first before specifying &quot;sans&quot; or &quot;sans-serif&quot; general families?<p>I like to think of myself as a power user who has spent considerable amount of time deciding which fonts I like as my serif&#x2F;sans&#x2F;mono fonts of choice and customizing them. I like seeing them when I&#x27;m reading stuff. Google does the right thing, not assuming a local font!<p>I hate it when some websites tell me which local font would work for me better. I can see if they&#x27;re using a fancy font and loading from web but on my computer, I know better.<p>Why not just specify the family and be done?
======
Piskvorrr
Most fonts used on websites are not present on users' computers. Why not
disable using webfonts in your browser and be done?

~~~
TokenDiversity
It's not webfonts, I'm okay when a website is using a custom font to show me.
It's fonts they assume I have on my local computer. They say "deja vu sans",
"sans-serif" when I don't want them naming "deja vu sans" specifically.

